# My Hopper 3 Installation



## Zulu

I was able to get a Hopper 3 (and two Joey 2.0s) installed on Saturday (1/30). I contacted DISH in the morning and they sent out a tech at about 5pm -- turned out to be a 3-hour install.

Here's a link to my My Hopper 3 Installation.

The Hopper 3 is very impressive . . . a bit buggy . . . but impressive nevertheless:

16 tuners -- need I say more.
Fast! OMG -- during activation, the H3 performed a "Supper Buddy" -- tested the signal strength of 4 transponders for _each_ of the 16 tuners in seconds.
Picture Quality -- it looks better
UI -- very "clean" and customizable
Diagnostics menu -- (for the nerds) extended and "easier"
The "bad" . . .

52 Remote -- don't care for it. But that's me. BTW, you can use the old #40 remote with the H3.
Persnickety Dish Pro Hybrid -- H3 activation ground to a halt in Check Switch until the tech plugged my Solo Hub into the _first_ DPH WA LNBF connector. 
No Netflix or YouTube app -- while Netflix will work on a Joey 2.0, it won't work on the H3 until Feb 11 (earliest).
Joey 2.0s look exactly like Joey 1.0s. Careful!
52 Remote died -- the 52 remote paired to the H3 became permanently unpaired. Luckily, I had a spare 40 remote to use.


----------



## Blowgun

I had remote issues and the receiver would not do the weekly backup. I found that the solution was to pull the card. Unplugging the receiver for whatever amount of time was simply not enough. Maybe that will get your the 52.0 remote working again.

BTW, what's the EPG like? Is it stuck at 2.5 hours or can you put it back to the more reasonable 3 hour width?


----------



## ceasley

I had a Hopper 3 and Joey 2.0 installed yesterday as well. The installation took around 2 hours to complete.

Very happy with the Hopper 3 so far, but the Joey 2.0 is PAINFULLY slow to use. The netflix app on the Joey is so slow it's unusable. I can't wait until the app is available on the H3.


----------



## Mark4470

Is there an Ethernet port on the hopper 3 to connect with the wifi router? I would assume you would get a bit more download speed with a wired connection?


----------



## SHS

Mark4470 said:


> Mark4470, on 01 Feb 2016 - 11:20 AM, said:
> 
> Is there an Ethernet port on the hopper 3 to connect with the wifi router? I would assume you would get a bit more download speed with a wired connection?


Yes from the photo I saw it show 2 ethernet ports


----------



## Mark4470

You guys are a wealth of information thanks


----------



## inkahauts

So reading all this the Netflix app on the joeys is separate from the hopper? Interesting. Wonder if that will change to the new version coming with the hopper.


----------



## Blowgun

Mark4470 said:


> Is there an Ethernet port on the hopper 3 to connect with the wifi router? I would assume you would get a bit more download speed with a wired connection?


There are two ports, but speed depends on various factors. One such factor is the available bandwidth per connection and another is if the server is overwhelmed. To stream 4K requires a lot of bandwidth and with all the H3 units testing free 4K content, it can add up very quickly.

I have one Hopper connected wirelessly and the other hardwired, Even with a 100 Mbps connection at times I've seen no difference in speed between the two. I've seen painfully slow speeds in the Kbps range. But even in the middle of the night, the transfers are not optimal.

One thing though, if you are connecting the Hopper wireless, make sure you do it on 5 GHz and not on the 2.4 GHz band.


----------



## Zulu

inkahauts said:


> So reading all this the Netflix app on the joeys is separate from the hopper? Interesting. Wonder if that will change to the new version coming with the hopper.


Hopper 3 is supposed to have its Netflix app enabled on 2/11.


----------



## Zulu

Blowgun said:


> One thing though, if you are connecting the Hopper wireless, make sure you do it on 5 GHz and not on the 2.4 GHz band.


I've Hoppers on both -- no diff.


----------



## Zulu

Blowgun said:


> BTW, what's the EPG like? Is it stuck at 2.5 hours or can you put it back to the more reasonable 3 hour width?


Default is 2.5 hours. If you enable "large text", then the guide is only 1.5 hours.


----------



## surferdude74

I've only had Dish for 1 year but am already upgrading to a Hopper 3 plus 3 Joeys this weekend. Quick question - I know that the current remote has my backup on it (my timers and settings, etc..) - can this be restored to the new Hopper 3? The other question - I have some shows that I've offloaded to my external USB drive - would that drive work as is with the new Hopper? i.e. doesn't need to be reformatted to work?

Thanks!



Zulu said:


> I was able to get a Hopper 3 (and two Joey 2.0s) installed on Saturday (1/30). I contacted DISH in the morning and they sent out a tech at about 5pm -- turned out to be a 3-hour install.
> 
> Here's a link to my My Hopper 3 Installation.
> 
> The Hopper 3 is very impressive . . . a bit buggy . . . but impressive nevertheless:
> 
> 16 tuners -- need I say more.
> Fast! OMG -- during activation, the H3 performed a "Supper Buddy" -- tested the signal strength of 4 transponders for _each_ of the 16 tuners in seconds.
> Picture Quality -- it looks better
> UI -- very "clean" and customizable
> Diagnostics menu -- (for the nerds) extended and "easier"
> The "bad" . . .
> 
> 52 Remote -- don't care for it. But that's me. BTW, you can use the old #40 remote with the H3.
> Persnickety Dish Pro Hybrid -- H3 activation ground to a halt in Check Switch until the tech plugged my Solo Hub into the _first_ DPH WA LNBF connector.
> No Netflix or YouTube app -- while Netflix will work on a Joey 2.0, it won't work on the H3 until Feb 11 (earliest).
> Joey 2.0s look exactly like Joey 1.0s. Careful!
> 52 Remote died -- the 52 remote paired to the H3 became permanently unpaired. Luckily, I had a spare 40 remote to use.


----------



## scottchez

I had to try it, Added a USb Over the Air tuner so I have 17 tuners.
Turned on my Prime time.
yes it is true, you really can record 20 things at once.
My on demand speed using the 1 Gig ethernet port was showing as 52 Meg download on an on demand movie. Much faster than Netflex.
Movie started as fast as Cables on demand.


----------



## lparsons21

surferdude74 said:


> I've only had Dish for 1 year but am already upgrading to a Hopper 3 plus 3 Joeys this weekend. Quick question - I know that the current remote has my backup on it (my timers and settings, etc..) - can this be restored to the new Hopper 3? The other question - I have some shows that I've offloaded to my external USB drive - would that drive work as is with the new Hopper? i.e. doesn't need to be reformatted to work?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes to both questions. You can backup to your Hopper remote and then restore that to the new Hopper 3. Just ensure that all the setup is done, then pair the old remote to the new box and restore
And yes the EHD you hav with recordings from your existing will work and you can play or restore those recordings.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark4470

Do you hear any beeps with the new remote while trying to pair it to the hopper?


----------



## lparsons21

Sorry Mark, I don't remember if I heard any beeps when pairing the new remote. I know I did when pairing my old one though.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun

Did you try what I suggested in post #2 HERE?

If you don't mind, I'd still would like to know about the EPG width.


----------



## lparsons21

There is no card in my H3.
Guide width is 2.5 hours with normal fonts and 2 hours with large font.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## surferdude74

lparsons21 said:


> Yes to both questions. You can backup to your Hopper remote and then restore that to the new Hopper 3. Just ensure that all the setup is done, then pair the old remote to the new box and restore
> And yes the EHD you hav with recordings from your existing will work and you can play or restore those recordings.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! Really appreciate it.


----------



## bmetelsky

lparsons21 said:


> Sorry Mark, I don't remember if I heard any beeps when pairing the new remote. I know I did when pairing my old one though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Didn't hear any beeps when pairing my remote. It did take a while for the pairing to complete.


----------



## Mark4470

Ok Guys. I have the old 40 remote and the new 52 remote paired with the hopper 3. If you don't hear beeps it won't pair. To reset the 52 remote you hold the sat button until the sat light starts blinking. Then hold the home and the guide button at the same time until your hear beeps. It will pair right away after the reset... It is kinda cool to have his and her remotes... Just ask the technician if you can keep your old remotes, ours had no problem with it.


On our install "Douglas" was great! That was his first H3 install. He watched a short video at the shop before he came, and said there is nothing to it! The install took him an hour and a half. Pq is better than our old hopper 2000...


----------



## Blowgun

lparsons21 said:


> There is no card in my H3.


Not even a door for one?



lparsons21 said:


> Guide width is 2.5 hours with normal fonts and 2 hours with large font.


Ugh! That means they did go ahead and crammed the info onto the side instead of were there was more room at the top. Two hours is slightly better than my old 508 from over a decade ago and you can't divide 24 by 2.5. IMO, that is a step backwards in that particular area of the Carbon UI. They need to include a smaller font and bring back the 3 hour window. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## lparsons21

There is a slot for the card, just no card in it.
The 2.5 hour width actually works well though I prefer the full 3 hours.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## surferdude74

Do the Joey 2.0s upgrade to the new UI or do they still have the old UI?


----------



## Zulu

surferdude74 said:


> Do the Joey 2.0s upgrade to the new UI or do they still have the old UI?


New


----------



## georgewells

Does anyone have a site address for getting a picture of the rear of the H3 showing the connections ??

I have been to a lot of sites , lots of good info but no Pics of the Rear showing the hook-up connections !

Thanks -- George [email protected]


----------



## david_jr

I have seen a picture of the back of Hopper 3 and it is nearly identical to the H2. I think the biggest thing is there is no eSata port on the H3 and H3 has 1 of its 2 rear USB ports as USB 3.0 (blue). Otherwise I believe they are identical.


----------



## Blowgun

lparsons21 said:


> There is a slot for the card, just no card in it.


Ah, so it has an internal card of sorts, with the external slot there just in case. As I mentioned, pulling the card was the only way to fix the issue with the remote and doing backups. Unplugging, for whatever amount of time, did not work. That puts the H3 at a slight disadvantage should that ever become necessary.



lparsons21 said:


> The 2.5 hour width actually works well though I prefer the full 3 hours.


I too prefer the full 3 hour width, because it makes sense, the 2.5 hour width is, simply put, dumb and was made smaller for dumb reasons. Also, I notice in the EPG that instead of seeing what is playing, DISH moved their logo over to the left where your eyes would naturally look first. There's a lot of exhausting eye movement going on. The UI is flat and boring, lacks considerable detail, and is buggy. The darker colors are fine, but it is unfortunate that good hardware is surrounded by lazy visuals. The evolution of the UI, not only on the H3, the web has it's fair share of blame, has regressed and is only slightly better then what was available back in the 1990s and in some cases, worse. In these situations, I've seen better UIs on MP3 players.


----------



## scottchez

Someone has to say something here. Does not seem right. Everyone has their opinion so here is the other side so everyone can make their own informed choice.

- Slightly better than the 1990s or worse - I just googles some form the 90s, I do not agree

- EyeMovement- I don't look at the box anyway, I am looking at the guide not the logo or the live TV box at the top right

- Bugs- I have been testing the new UI for many weeks, both HopperWS and Hopper 3.0 I have yet to find a bug. Checking the bug reports thread at an other place, no one else has either.



Blowgun said:


> Also, I notice in the EPG that instead of seeing what is playing, DISH moved their logo over to the left where your eyes would naturally look first. There's a lot of exhausting eye movement going on. The UI is flat and boring, lacks considerable detail, and is buggy. The darker colors are fine, but it is unfortunate that good hardware is surrounded by lazy visuals. The evolution of the UI, not only on the H3, the web has it's fair share of blame, has regressed and is only slightly better then what was available back in the 1990s and in some cases, worse. In these situations, I've seen better UIs on MP3 players.


----------



## Blowgun

scottchez said:


> - Slightly better than the 1990s or worse - I just googles some form the 90s, I do not agree


Try doing a search for something other than Windows. But even then, Windows for Workgroups 3.11 at least attempted to make items not look entirely flat. Even GEOS, TOS4 sorta had a 3D look. One of the better ones from the 90s was AOS3.



scottchez said:


> - EyeMovement- I don't look at the box anyway, I am looking at the guide not the logo or the live TV box at the top right


Never the less, left to right is how most English speaking people are wired.



scottchez said:


> - Bugs- I have been testing the new UI for many weeks, both HopperWS and Hopper 3.0 I have yet to find a bug. Checking the bug reports thread at an other place, no one else has either.


Did DISH fix the search issue? Did DISH fix the missing tiles issue? Did DISH fix the Priority crash issue? Did DISH fix the nightly reboot issue? Did DISH fix inserted commercials crashing playback? Did DISH fix the Folders not saved after updated timer issue? Did DISH fix the limited amount of user defined folders? Did DISH fix On Demand programming so that it shows the source (ie: channel) of the On Demand programming? Did DISH fix the Browser to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites or for that matter, did DISH fix the EPG to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites. Did DISH fix the add OTA channel issue? Did DISH fix the Daily Schedule that causes multiple duplicates in long range scheduled events?

Admittedly some of those are long overdue missing features, but not all and there's more. 

BTW, a quote normally goes above the reply.


----------



## patmurphey

I have experienced none of your list that are bugs. The rest are features that you may not like, but I have no problem with. (I put quotes wherever I please.)



Blowgun said:


> ...Did DISH fix the search issue? Did DISH fix the missing tiles issue? Did DISH fix the Priority crash issue? Did DISH fix the nightly reboot issue? Did DISH fix inserted commercials crashing playback? Did DISH fix the Folders not saved after updated timer issue? Did DISH fix the limited amount of user defined folders? Did DISH fix On Demand programming so that it shows the source (ie: channel) of the On Demand programming? Did DISH fix the Browser to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites or for that matter, did DISH fix the EPG to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites. Did DISH fix the add OTA channel issue? Did DISH fix the Daily Schedule that causes multiple duplicates in long range scheduled events?
> 
> Admittedly some of those are long overdue missing features, but not all and there's more.
> 
> BTW, a quote normally goes above the reply.


----------



## Blowgun

patmurphey said:


> I have experienced none of your list that are bugs.


Thank you for the observational compliment, that is very kind of you.



patmurphey said:


> The rest are features that you may not like, but I have no problem with.


That's wonderful news.



patmurphey said:


> (I put quotes wherever I please.)


That's the spirit, the heck with netiquette. Good for you buddy.

Have a nice day.


----------



## James Long

Blowgun said:


> That's the spirit, the heck with netiquette. Good for you buddy.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Netiquette works both ways. And now back to our topic ...


----------



## glabrecque

The Joey 2s version of Netflix is just HD while the Hopper 3s is 4K so that is the holdup and the difference.


----------



## Zulu

georgewells said:


> Does anyone have a site address for getting a *picture of the rear of the H3* showing the connections ??


It's in a Feature Sheet PDF at the bottom of this Hopper 3 & Winegard Travler post.


----------



## bmetelsky

Zulu said:


> It's in a Feature Sheet PDF at the bottom of this Hopper 3 & Winegard Travler post.


Shameless plug there for your website! :rotfl:


----------



## scottchez

Issues on your list were fixed in the final Beta.

There are always issues with new releases, the Hopper 3.0 release is more stable than when the Genie came out, Genie had major bugs in Beta, then also fixed in production.
Now on the todays Hopper 3.0 if you look real hard you can find minor bugs, its only been out a few weeks, few have found them.

- The add a OTA channel button was never a bug, Dish made a business choice not to use it, instead you scan for new OTA.
On the new UI the button is removed by design.



Blowgun said:


> Did DISH fix the search issue? Did DISH fix the missing tiles issue? Did DISH fix the Priority crash issue? Did DISH fix the nightly reboot issue? Did DISH fix inserted commercials crashing playback? Did DISH fix the Folders not saved after updated timer issue? Did DISH fix the limited amount of user defined folders? Did DISH fix On Demand programming so that it shows the source (ie: channel) of the On Demand programming? Did DISH fix the Browser to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites or for that matter, did DISH fix the EPG to display the channel when a channel entered isn't in the current Favorites. Did DISH fix the add OTA channel issue? Did DISH fix the Daily Schedule that causes multiple duplicates in long range scheduled events?
> 
> Admittedly some of those are long overdue missing features, but not all and there's more.
> 
> BTW, a quote normally goes above the reply.


----------



## georgewells

Zulu said:


> It's in a Feature Sheet PDF at the bottom of this Hopper 3 & Winegard Travler post.


Thanks - I found it -- George


----------



## aevans

Trying to hook up a Hopper 3 system with a 1000.2 eastern arc hybrid lnb. It's working but I am only seeing sd channels in my guide. Is this a signal issue? And if so, can anyone tell me exactly which satellites I should be hitting in zip code 48761. I'm showing good signal on my 110 and 119, but I don't know what other ones I should be checking. Please help.


----------



## n0qcu

If you have a 1000.2 EA you should be receiving 61.5 and 72.7 not 110/119. you are pointed way too far west.


----------



## jcanavera

Had our Hopper 3 upgrade this afternoon from my Hopper W/Sling. The installer first replaced the LNB and then removed the solo node from the basement wiring and installed a smaller unit that looked much like a regular splitter. He kept the dish aiming at the western arc noting that here in the St. Louis area that going with the eastern arc would result in more storm interruptions on the HD service.

All went well until I asked him to transfer my settings from my 40 controller. He apparently had not done this before with a Hopper 3 installation and mistakenly backed up from the Hopper 3 rather than restoring which wiped out the old Hopper backup on the controller. Realizing his error, he went back out to his truck and brought my old Hopper back in. He attempted to pair the 40 controller back to the old Hopper and couldn't get it to pair. He then got a new 40 controller and was able to pair it to the old Hopper and backup the settings to it. He then paired that same controller to the new Hopper 3 and did a restore. All the timers came down just fine. I had also backed up the contents of the old Hopper's internal drive to my Western Digital external drive. We got that drive hooked up as the final step and as he left it was actively moving my selected contents back to the Hopper 3 drive. I did keep the 40 controller plus the new one. I gave my wife the 40 controller to use for her. Note that reconnecting the external drive has to be done after the initial setup and testing. Apparently there is a bug that if the external drive is connected while setting up, the Hopper 3 will fail some of the configuration testing. He noted it was a software problem that would be settled in the future. 

The existing wireless Joey's got their software update and came up just fine. I'm waiting for Netflix to become active and will have to resign back on that service. Dish Anywhere services worked just fine on our iPads and we didn't need any new configuration changes. My wife likes the new guide and since she has bad eyesight appreciates the larger font. She commented that the picture on our HD Mitsubishi looker brighter and sharper. I noticed that also and toned down the brightness slightly. 

All in all I'm happy with what I see. My major goal on getting the Hopper 3 was the increased tuner count. Not that we have a lot of programming being recorded but back to back recordings were killing us since we started each program a minute early and 3 minutes late. That chews up the old Hopper timers for brief moments at the top and bottom of each hour that caused us lots of timer conflicts. Glad to know that won't be an issue now.


----------



## P Smith

Blowgun said:


> Ah, so it has an internal card of sorts, with the external slot there just in case. As I mentioned, pulling the card was the only way to fix the issue with the remote and doing backups. Unplugging, for whatever amount of time, did not work. That puts the H3 at a slight disadvantage should that ever become necessary.....


Perhaps the plain signal of inserted/removed card would works, so why not try to use any plastic card for the trick ?


----------



## djohnston

Just upgraded to the Hopper 3 a few days ago. All in all pretty happy. The new UI and remote is dramatically different from the previous, so much so that my wife insists on using the old remote with the new Hopper.

One significant software issue: After creating a Timer, one cannot "Edit Timer" because the "Edit Timer" option is not available! If you decide to change settings on an existing timer, the only way is to delete the timer then re-create it with the desired settings. I have been in contact with Dish about this, they promise that it's a "known issue" with the Hopper 3 and will be addressed in a future OTA software update. 

So it sounds like Dish released the Hopper 3 without doing enough testing first, based on everything else I've been reading on this site. But I'm still happy I'm not a DirecTV customer!


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Not true. If you go to the timer on the menu where it is suppose to record and click on it it asks you if you would like to edit timer. If you go to the timer tab at the top of the DVR screen and go to the timer it is an option too.


----------



## patmurphey

Yes, but the one that is ultimately saved is the default PTAT recording IF PTAT is on unless you unskip your timer.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Oh didn't see we were talking about PTAT. I don't use this.


----------



## P Smith

SevenSixTwo said:


> Oh didn't see we were talking about PTAT. I don't use this.


it's irrelevant when you did +2 in your post's counter


----------



## djohnston

SevenSixTwo said:


> Not true. If you go to the timer on the menu where it is suppose to record and click on it it asks you if you would like to edit timer. If you go to the timer tab at the top of the DVR screen and go to the timer it is an option too.


No, it is true. There is no "Edit Timer" option available anywhere, period, on my Hopper 3.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Oh...well you said "period" so that's that.


----------



## patmurphey

djohnston said:


> No, it is true. There is no "Edit Timer" option available anywhere, period, on my Hopper 3.


Geez! Click on a planned recording in the guide. Click on a timer in the timer list. Seek timers can't be edited but can be replaced with regular timers when the show is in range.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Maybe you meant 3 "PERIOD"s like ...to be continued? My Hopper must be a fluke. It has it.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

Holy smokes there it is again!!! Just like i said. Period.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

djohnston said:


> No, it is true. There is no "Edit Timer" option available anywhere, period, on my Hopper 3.


----------



## DR2420

SevenSixTwo said:


> Maybe you meant 3 "PERIOD"s like ...to be continued? My Hopper must be a fluke. It has it.


That Dish guide looks very nice, much nicer than my Directv guide. I like that a lot!


----------



## djohnston

patmurphey said:


> Geez! Click on a planned recording in the guide. Click on a timer in the timer list. Seek timers can't be edited but can be replaced with regular timers when the show is in range.


You don't seem to understand. You _should _ be able to Edit Timer in the Timer tab. That is a basic functionality that is lacking in MY Hopper 3 (apparently not in yours). I _shouldn't _ have to open the guide and LOOK for an upcoming recording of a program in order to Edit that timer (although you guys are correct, I was wrong, the Edit Timer function is there).

Any more snarky comments? Maybe you should look at the attached pic showing no Edit Timer function in the TIMER menu? Or am I just not seeing it?

Can you admit the fact that there's something wrong with my Hopper 3 or are you guys so enamored of this product that you will defend it till the end of time?


----------



## lparsons21

I did some testing. It appears that timers that were restored to the Hopper 3 from a previous Hopper can't be edited in the Timer section. But timers created on the Hopper 3 can be.

Never noticed that before.

Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


----------



## djohnston

lparsons21 said:


> I did some testing. It appears that timers that were restored to the Hopper 3 from a previous Hopper can't be edited in the Timer section. But timers created on the Hopper 3 can be.
> 
> Never noticed that before.
> 
> Sent from my App Runtime for Chrome using Tapatalk


Not true. My Hopper 3 was a brand new, clean install, every timer created from scratch.

Just to reiterate; I've been in contact now with Dish Network on three different occasions, and they have admitted to there being a software issue that prevents me from having the Edit Timer option available in the TIMER MENU which is where it should be. Yes, you can Edit Timer from the guide if you select an upcoming airing of a program, but you shouldn't have to do it that way.

And Dish has promised me a credit to my account for each day that my Hopper 3 lacks the Edit Timer function in the Timer Menu. Any of you suffering the same software issue on your Hopper 3 can put up with a flawed product if you wish, I won't.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

djohnston said:


> You don't seem to understand. You _should _ be able to Edit Timer in the Timer tab. That is a basic functionality that is lacking in MY Hopper 3 (apparently not in yours). I _shouldn't _ have to open the guide and LOOK for an upcoming recording of a program in order to Edit that timer (although you guys are correct, I was wrong, the Edit Timer function is there).
> 
> Any more snarky comments? Maybe you should look at the attached pic showing no Edit Timer function in the TIMER menu? Or am I just not seeing it?
> 
> Can you admit the fact that there's something wrong with my Hopper 3 or are you guys so enamored of this product that you will defend it till the end of time?


Nope no more snarky commets. Period.


----------



## patmurphey

The only timers that I can't edit are "Seek" timers. All regular timers are editable from the Timer list under the Timer tab. Also, all timers are editable under the Schedule tab. I have the 309 firmware. Your Hopper is "brand new"? You do know that it takes a few days (and sometimes more) for all guide related issues to fully populate, don't you? Timers you created before the guide was fully populated may be "Seek" timers.

I just looked at your picture. All your timers are "Seek" timers under "Type". "Seek" timers are created with the search function and if you made them before the guide finished populating, that's what you get. Look at SevenSix Two's picture #1 and note that the timer's types are DVR. DVR timers are made from the guide and are editable. There is no malfunction. You have to create those timers over again from the guide if you need to edit.


----------



## SevenSixTwo

This is cutting edge tech. If you think it's all going to work perfect you need to go back to rabbit ears. Not being able to Edit a timer in one place but you can in another is quite petty. There is so much going on here with this receiver that it will never be "perfect". Wait until you see confusion...getting your monthly credit for this LOL!


----------



## djohnston

patmurphey said:


> The only timers that I can't edit are "Seek" timers. All regular timers are editable from the Timer list under the Timer tab. Also, all timers are editable under the Schedule tab. I have the 309 firmware. Your Hopper is "brand new"? You do know that it takes a few days (and sometimes more) for all guide related issues to fully populate, don't you? Timers you created before the guide was fully populated may be "Seek" timers.
> 
> I just looked at your picture. All your timers are "Seek" timers under "Type". "Seek" timers are created with the search function and if you made them before the guide finished populating, that's what you get. Look at SevenSix Two's picture #1 and note that the timer's types are DVR. DVR timers are made from the guide and are editable. There is no malfunction. You have to create those timers over again from the guide if you need to edit.


Well all I was looking for was someone to explain that to me! That's why I came here! Period.


----------

